

Mixing Flash With Fashion – It’s Soo Last Season - hessam
http://secretswede.net/seo/problems-with-using-flash-on-fashion-brand-websites/
Why do fashion websites insist on creating highly user-unfriendly and unaccessible Flash websites while there are many worthy alternatives widely available!?
======
hartror
The same thing goes double for restaurants. All I want is your phone number,
address and opening times guys and you bury it two menus back in a clunky and
noisy flash site.

All that said are either of these business types currently reliant on SEO
traffic to make a buck? The obvious answer is no, so some consultants could
make a killing on this, especially if they built up the right connections.

~~~
hessam
I agree, really hate that restaurants make you download their menu as a
.pdf...

Re: "All that said are either of these business types currently reliant on SEO
traffic to make a buck?"

I don't think you should look at this as "SEO traffic", but rather ask if it's
problem when they are not found through search engines for relevant queries,
eg. "brand-name + product-name". Same goes for restaurants, is it a problem if
the official site is ranked below a long list of review sites?!

